# [GELÖST] PC per cmd vom Netzwerk trennen



## Sn0w1 (15. Dezember 2011)

*[GELÖST] PC per cmd vom Netzwerk trennen*

Hallo Leute, 


Wir haben hier im Netzwerk (zuhause) alle Windows xP. Nun möchte ich meinen zweitrechner (der im keller steht) vom Netzwerk oder vom Internet trennen (was davon ist egal) um meine Inetleistung zu verbessern. Nun ist natürlich die Frage geht das ganze mal eben von meinem pc oben per cmd befehl, damit ich nicht kilometerweit laufen muss?

Greetz
Sn0w1


----------



## Jimini (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC per cmd vom Netzwerk trennen*

Was mir spontan einfällt: falls der PC seine IP-Adresse via DHCP empfängt, kannst du diese Zuweisung mittels "ipconfig /release" aufheben. Ich glaube, dass der Rechner sich dann nicht selbständig eine neue Adresse holt. Natürlich ist die Kiste dann übers Netzwerk nicht mehr erreichbar.
Aber was genau versprichst du dir davon?

MfG Jimini


----------



## wuestenfux (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC per cmd vom Netzwerk trennen*

Wieso möchtest du deinen 2t Rechner vom Netz trennen der im Leerlauf keinen Traffic verursacht (wenn nur minimal über Pings)? Das einzige was du machen könntest per Remote den PC runterfahren spart nämlich Strom


----------



## Hatuja (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC per cmd vom Netzwerk trennen*

Du könntest dich per RDP auf dem Computer einloggen und dann dort die Netzwerkkarte deaktivieren. Nur ab dann ist natürlich tote Hose mit der Verbindung und zum wieder aktivieren musst du in den Keller rennen!


----------



## wuestenfux (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC per cmd vom Netzwerk trennen*

Wieso so umständlich? Wenn er schon einmal auf dem Rechner ist kann er die Kiste auch gleich runter fahren lassen und wenn die Karte noch WOL unterstützt kann er das ding auch von der Ferne wieder aus starten


----------



## Hatuja (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC per cmd vom Netzwerk trennen*



wuestenfux schrieb:


> Wieso so umständlich? Wenn er schon einmal auf dem Rechner ist kann er die Kiste auch gleich runter fahren lassen und wenn die Karte noch WOL unterstützt kann er das ding auch von der Ferne wieder aus starten


 
Stimmt, wenn die Hardware das kann, könnte er das. 
Danach hat er aber nicht gefragt.


----------



## wuestenfux (15. Dezember 2011)

Aber wie schon gesagt Traffic spart er eh nicht wirklich, aber die stromkosten kann er aktiv senken  

BTW. Wenn er einen Router hat kann er den pc doch auch damit aussperren solange der keine Verbindung braucht. 

So jetzt haben wir TE glaube ich genug Lösungen genannt


----------



## Sn0w1 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC per cmd vom Netzwerk trennen*

Sorry für den späten Post. Wir haben das ganze nun per selbstgeschrieben Programm gelöst, da ein Sicherheitssystem des PC's den Zugriff geblockt hatte. 

PS: Der hat genug traffic,das ist praktisch unser Proxy-Server, den wir allerdings ohne weiteres abschalten können, damit wir die Leistung verbessern können. Wenn er an ist geht mein PC automatisch über den PC und nimmt ihn als Proxy, wenn er aus ist,wird automatisch auf normale Verbindung geswitcht,ohne Proxy (bzw den vordefinierten Standardproxy )

Nur da wir zum verbessern der Leitung net immer in Keller gehzen wollten musste was her.Wie gesagt in diesem fall n Programm -> solved.

Greetz Sn0w1 und thx für die Tipps


----------

